# SWF Error code 102



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

I am getting error code 102 on my SWF 601c embroidery machine. The website says that code is usually caused by birdnest under the needle plate. There isn't anything there. During the trim and start of sewing the machine is making a squeeking noise and seems to have trouble allowing the needle to come up and down. After the code is triggered I noticed that the wheel on the back is not on 100. please help. Deric


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Did you hit a hoop recently? Our machine was doing something similar and the reciprocator had to be replaced.

If you rotate the wheel on the back of the machine 360 degrees, are you getting any resistance or does it turn smoothly? Did you try switching to another needle to see if it still happens?


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have not hit a hoop recently. When I rotate the wheel on the back, there is an extreme amount of resistance. What do you think?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Something is jammed up somewhere then. You should not be getting any significant amount of resistance. Have you completely cleared around the bobbin? Did you take off the plate over the bobbin and make sure there is nothing preventing the hook from rotating?

Try this... when you meet resistance, see if moving the small silver wheel on the right side of the head a bit and see if that allows it to turn...

If so, that sounds exactly like the problem we had... the small bumper had broken off the reciprocator and was allowing it to over rotate...


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

I seem to get resistance when the machine is starting and stoping. In essence when it is slowing down. The machine is trying to run, if I push the "alignment" wheel in the back the machine will run until it slows to stop again or a thread breaks. 

Is the small wheel you are referring to the one that turns when the machine switches needles? Thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, the needle change knob... when our machine would jamb up, I would turn that silver knob and it would free it up.

Doesn't sound like you have the same problem. Best bet would be to call SWF, they can probably talk you through diagnosing the problem over the phone assuming it's under warranty. If not, your best bet would probably be to find a tech in your area. I have one in the NY/NJ/CT area if that would help you.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

It sounds like you may have a positioning sensor going bad....thats what aligns the needle when it changes needles. The sensor is on the left ...it has a small circuit board and wires coming out of it....blow it clean and make sure nothing is loose. Then if that doesnt work...call out the tech ! GOOD LUCK


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

Im gonna call the tech but I slowed the machine down to 800 from 950 and it started running correctly again. I thought the max. speed was 1200 rpms, so I figured 950 would be no prob. The machine had been running for 3 days non-stop. I don't know if that really fixed the prob. but it went away.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Deric, you need to figure out what the sweet spot is for the speed for your machine. My Saleen Mustang has a 200mph speedometer in it and it's capable of about 160 but I don't drive it that fast...

We generally run our SWF at 650 for caps and 750 for flats. At those speeds, it will run all day. Above those speeds and we get more thread breaks... It is what it is so why push it...


----------

